# Password Management Software/Services



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you guys use password managers/apps/service for your PC or phone to store various passwords for online stuff? I get the idea of why people would use it so that they don’t have to remember 15 passwords for their things but I am hesitating to start using one because wouldn’t it totally not safe if your computer gets hacked, or if the online password management service gets hacked? They will have all the passwords just by having access to your one app or software.

If you have multiple passwords for different sites, atleast if one of them gets hacked, someone will have access to only one of your things.

So what’s the point of these password management services, softwares and apps?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Not a lot.

I use my browser services to auto-remember logins and tend to use sticky logins - with cookies. Then when I use cCleaner to freshen up my browsers I can get back on line quickly.

Trouble is some of the services use 2 part authentication -if you use a login, then you still need additional information, usually using drop down boxes to avoid key loggers. That can be another problem.

Some sites don't allow auto-complete, which is another problem.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I use the Firefox password safe, with a master password, so I only need to remember one password. I never store bank and other critical passwords in it, though, just TC, Google and the like. I can't imagine the password hell without it. I haven't found a sponsor yet, so I don't have a Handy (mobile telephone).


----------

